# Advice re jumping onto sofa and me please



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi. I have an adorable 17 week old cockapoo male puppy. Training is going well, but I cannot stop him launching himself onto me whilst I am sitting on the sofa. He wants to chew my hands, arms and clothing. I say "off", but he takes no notice. It mostly happens when he is tired. Any advice would be gratefully received. I would add that apart from this he is a gorgeous boy.
Thanks. X


----------



## Lovemypoo! (Mar 7, 2016)

My cockapoo used to do this too when she was a puppy! 
She would usually throw herself at the guys in my family on the couch (we don't know why, lol) with the desire to give kisses on the face and nibble at hands. It was unwelcome behavior definitely. We'd say "down!" and put her back on the floor (which, like in your experience, didn't phase the rambunctious pup). 
What I can say is that yes we've been persistent with removing her from the couch every time she acts up, but also that she has mellowed a bit with age. She's 2 now. She does still bounce around guests when she's really excited, which I'm still wondering how to curb, but the couch ambushes have since stopped.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd make double sure that he definitely does not need a toilet break.
Now that the evenings are lighter perhaps someone in your house could take him for a short walk around the block - if Dot had had adequate exercise she would take herself off and find a quiet place (often in the hall under the radiator) and fall asleep - she did not develop her cuddle habit until she was older, and still she does sometimes take herself off for a proper sleep. If you know he is tired and he has been out to the toilet I'd pop him in his crate or in the kitchen if he cannot settle in the lounge.
Even now if mine are rioting in the living room - usually provoked by Inzi - 10 year old collie) - I just have to say 'enough, settle down or get out' and they will all go and lie down....


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Freddie currently has 3x 15-20 minute walks a day plus doggy day care for 10 hours a week. I live on my own so all his energy is directed at me! I have been popping him in his crate when he is over tired but when he comes out he resumes where he left off with his jumping onto me. Cockapoos certainly have excellent memories and forget nothing! Once he calms down he falls asleep next to me and is then beyond cute.....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A house line is a marvelous thing. Let him trail it and keep him on the floor by stepping on it before he jumps up at you. Then lots of quiet affection whenever he starts doing what you would rather have him be doing (ie. playing with his own toy, settling down etc...)


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I think he is too young to be walked that much....probably over tired...in my humble opinion...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It was just me and I had two puppies so trust me when I say I get it. Easy when they were just ankle height. Worse when they can reach you. 

So the thing to clarify is do you not want him on the couch or just not attacking you? I'm ok with my pups on the couch so for me I had to work on the attacking my face. I used it as a training exercise. Taught them to give kisses and not nips. If they sat nicely I would give all sorts of cuddles and and belly rubs. My back if they were crazy. Same thing when I came home or picked them up from daycare they'd run full speed and then almost tackle me. Turning my back and moving out of the way got the to slow down on that too. 

Having said all that, I'm the worst because I get just as excited to see them and want to love on them so the only thing that I stuck with in terms of all of that is no nipping my face. The rest - well, a nail trim and bracing for it seems to work.  

The good thing is they don't do it with anyone except me and my dad (who helped me take care of them as puppies). It does sound like he has the zoomies/needs to doodle dash. One thing I'd do at that age was set up the couches, chairs, etc so I'd go from one seating place to another and they following me like our own jungle gym. They tired much faster doing that than a walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Peanut. You could be right. But, altho we are out three times a day for about 15 mins we don't get very far. Lots of sniffs, meets and bottom on ground!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Lexi & Beemer, yes - I just don't want Freddie frantically lunging at my face, but being on the couch is fine. 
Some useful advice and I'll certainly try your idea of the belly rub etc. Thanks. 
It's such a fine line between over tiring puppy and him being bored and wanting to expel unused energy. I love his zoomies though....... X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Gill57 said:


> Hi Lexi & Beemer, yes - I just don't want Freddie frantically lunging at my face, but being on the couch is fine.
> Some useful advice and I'll certainly try your idea of the belly rub etc. Thanks.
> It's such a fine line between over tiring puppy and him being bored and wanting to expel unused energy. I love his zoomies though....... X




Something to try with him - do a zoomie where he chases you (maybe from room to room or chair to chair) and then you stop, have him sit and then treat. I found if I could teach them to stop and pause when I play with them, they are better at it when I'm not.


----------

